# Internet veikala atbalsts >  gļuks pirmajā lapā

## dmd

Megafons 25W
Cenrāža cena: 35.00
Ietaupi: -4.00
Īpašā cena: 39.00
Lasīt vairāk...

īpašā cena ir lielaka par standartcenu....

----------


## marts4

ko nozīmē gļuks ?

----------


## Vikings

Problēma

----------


## Uldis

Kāpēc daudzām precēm ir viena un tā pati fotogrāfija?
Piemēram:
[attachment=2:3eqtwssf]1.JPG[/attachment:3eqtwssf]
[attachment=1:3eqtwssf]2.JPG[/attachment:3eqtwssf]
[attachment=0:3eqtwssf]3.JPG[/attachment:3eqtwssf]

----------


## defs

Šādu " īpašu cenu " esmu vēl kaut kur citur sastapis.

----------


## osscar

Jauna mājaslapa glīta, bet vai forums nebūs pirmajā lapā ?

----------


## Vinchi

Jaunākiem foruma temati pirmajā lapā nebūs iepspējams vēlāk tiks sasaistīts.
Pirmajā lapā labajā pusē ir tikai links uz forumu.

Jau iepriekš atvainojamies ja ir kādas problēmas pašlaik notiek pārejas process.

----------


## JDat

Nav tik traki. Galvenais lai ir saite uz forumu. Izskatās ka jaunā versija labāk strādā.  ::

----------


## Zigis

Kaut kas nestrādā ar tiem parametru meklētājiem. Piemēram uzlieku el kondiķus atzīmēju 200V, nekas nenotiek, rāda visu pēs kārtas, kā to filtru ieslēgt? mēģināju enter, nekas nenotiek, lapā tikai poga atsaistīt filtru.
Tā jau tā opcija ļoti ērta, Farnelā piemēram.

----------


## Vinchi

Atlasīšana strādā labi. Vienkārši izvēloties parametrus ir jāspiež uz pogu "Attēlojuma izvēle" (būs jāpārsauc tā poga savādāk  ::

----------


## Zigis

Tiešām viss strādā, paldies.
Laikam nostrādāja psiholoģiskais faktors, tāda gara strīpa nekādīgi neasociējas ar jēdzienu "poga". Tāpēc jau rakstīju, ka vienīgā poga ko atradu pirms tam bija "Atstatīt filtru"

Jā ar to valodu tā ir kā ir. Varbūt ir vērts nospiest no tā paša Farnela? "Rādīt rezultātus" un "Dzēst atlasīto" - vienkārši, pat latvietis sapratīs  ::

----------


## sate

> Jā ar to valodu tā ir kā ir. Varbūt ir vērts nospiest no tā paša Farnela? "Rādīt rezultātus" un "Dzēst atlasīto" - vienkārši, pat latvietis sapratīs


 Jaunajā lapā valoda, līdzīgi kā vecajā, ir galīgi nebaudāma un nejēdzīga. Neredzu vairs "aclēgas", toties pārdod programmētājus un dzēsējus (programmētāji - cilvēki pēc nodarbošanās), shēmas (varbūt tomēr labāk ierastās mikroshēmas vai integrētās shēmas), datošana(!!!). Smagas jēdzienu konstrukcijas, sajūta , ka izmantots googles tulkotājs, vai vārdi lasīti kopā ar vārdnīcu. Ieteiktu sameklēt konsultantu.

----------


## Vinchi

Nezinu vai kāds no jums ir tulkojis kādu mājas lapu neredzot kur tekst atradīsies lapā un kādā kontekstā. Protams viss tiks labots tikai pacietību.

----------


## Uldis

Interesanti cik liels var būt toc_bullet.png fails ja to nevar ielādēt 2 stundās?

[attachment=0:1lgv0aoh]4.JPG[/attachment:1lgv0aoh]

----------


## marizo

Atklāti sakot, gribas būt pukstētājam, ka jaunā versija uz mobilā interneta ielādējas lēnāk.
Arī uz mana pārlūka Opera vecās versijas ir daži dizaina (izkārtojuma) gļuki.
Bet tā ir mana vaina, ka lietoju vecu pārlūku- vienkārši patīk, jo jaunākām versijām cache mapē failiem nav paplašinājumu.

----------


## Ar4

Nezinu vai neesmu vienīgais, bet man foruma pulkstens gļuko. Piemēram vienu dienu pa stundu steidzās, nākošajā dienā augšējā stūrī pareizs, piemēram 21:59, bet pie topikiem pēdējā atbilde rādās kā uzrakstīta šodien, 22:23..

----------


## Zigis

Vai jaunajā lapā ir palikuši tikai Elfas (Zviedru) produkti? nav apskatāms viss veikalā dabūjamais?
Piemēram nevaru atrast lētos ķīniešu trafiņus, kas bija diezgan smukā klāstā.

----------


## Vinchi

Jaunajā lapā ir mainījies produktu klāsts.

Lētos trafiņus var atrast www.velleman.be mājas lapā un pasūtīt var sūtot epastu uz elfa[at]elfa.lv

----------


## Zigis

Nu ta velleman lapa ir pilnīgi garām.
kad meklēju vajadzīgo komponenti, svarīgi visi parametri, IESKAITOT CENU.

mans verdikts - jauna lapa ir par 50% nederīga!

Var būt ir vērts kaut kur paralēli veco katalogu publicēt? bija labs. Ja aiz jūras kādam pretenzija, ka liek abus kopā, var elfas produktus izņemt, atstāt tikai šeit.
Ja godīgi, tieši tie otrie ir būtiskāki.Jau tā dārgie Elfas produkti, kas bija pieciešami monopola apstākļos, ar farnela pieejamību vispār kļuvusi neinteresanti, izņemot dažas unikālas pozīcijas.

----------

